# Anyone want to be waiting buddies for August 2013!



## sallyhansen76

Hey all, maybe i just have a REALLY long time to wait, but you all seem fairly close to your ttc date. I know 5 months seems long when its you but i have 13 months! Was wodnering if anyone else out there has approx the same waiting amount and wants to wait with me?? :)


----------



## loveinbinary

I'd be happy to wait with you, though I don't have a set date for TTC. DH is currently looking for a job out of state so we can move closer to my family. Once he finds a good job and we get moved and settled, then we can start talking about TTC. But of course if it were up to me I'd be pregnant now..


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol I know what you mean! Id be pregnant again now if i could help it. 
But i ll be nice and play it OHs way so he ll play it my way when the time comes  haha 
Your LO is soo adorable!


----------



## C.armywife

Im planning for Aug. '13. :flower:


----------



## capegirl7

I'd love to be buddies , wtt until sept 2013... My lo is 12 weeks and going to wait a little while even though I'm broody already!


----------



## sallyhansen76

yay! I feel less alone now. 
Do u guys have any plans to make the wait seem less long. A project maybe that you want to complete befre ttc again?


----------



## loveinbinary

Thanks!! I'm biased and think my little guy is the cutest thing ever lol! Though he's not so little anymore... Almost a year old, but he's so much fun to be around. I've been wanting to do some crafting and get back into painting, so that should take up some of the weight time. I need to work on losing this baby weight before we TTC as well. What about you?


----------



## capegirl7

We just moved into a our new house we had built so I plan on doing some planting, etc. I also plan on getting back to work (unfortunately). My DH would have another baby right away but I know its smarter for us to wait (financially and because our LO is so young!), but it's going to be hard when he keeps bringing up having another one!


----------



## C.armywife

Now that it's summer I am doing some gardening. My first veggie garden and I'm really enjoying it. :flower: I would love to lose 10-15lbs, already lost 5.:happydance: I have a sewing machine and may try learning to sew this winter after my sons' football games are over...
I really do hope this wait passes quickly! Not just a wtt for us but I'm also waiting out my first deployment.


----------



## loveinbinary

I wish my DH were so enthusiastic about having another. He grew up an only child so to him one is just fine. He's not opposed to more but he's not anxious to get started either. Your little girl is still so little! I miss my guy being that small. I'm pretty sure the day I had him was the day the broodiness started creeping in. It was easy to manage when he was still small and wanted to cuddle all the time. Now that he's starting to walk and want to play all the time I miss the cuddles and the broodiness is really setting in.


----------



## loveinbinary

Oooh a veggie garden!! I'd love to have my own little garden to grow fresh veggies for my little guy (and myself of course) but I currently live in a townhome which means no gardening for me. I want to get handy with a sewing machine so I can make cloth diapers for the next baby. We use cloth now but I think it would be so much fun to make them myself... if I knew how to sew more than just hand stitching.


----------



## C.armywife

loveinbinary said:


> Oooh a veggie garden!! I'd love to have my own little garden to grow fresh veggies for my little guy (and myself of course) but I currently live in a townhome which means no gardening for me. I want to get handy with a sewing machine so I can make cloth diapers for the next baby. We use cloth now but I think it would be so much fun to make them myself... if I knew how to sew more than just hand stitching.

I bought a how-to-book "Me and My sewing machine".:haha: I'm not so good with reading directions.:blush: I think I'd do better with some hands on instructing. :shrug: Hadn't thought of making cloth diapers. Good idea! Or even some diaper covers...hmmm. You've inspired me.:flower:


----------



## CeriseLapin

I'm planning for jun 2013 still close enough?


----------



## loveinbinary

If you go to JoAnn Fabrics, or whatever fabric store is around, they sell books on how to make baby items and cloth diapers. Once you've got the basic steps down you could just replicate your favorite brand of diaper, or improve on it. I recently converted all of my velcro diapers to snaps because my little guy is too smart and figured out how to undo one side. I do better with hands on instructions as well. I'm sure youtube would have tons of videos, even though it's not entirely hands on it's a lot better than looking at a picture and guessing how to copy it. I've been thinking about getting into crocheting, that seems like fun. Being very pregnant, sitting in a glider crocheting... I think I could do that.


----------



## loveinbinary

Cerise, it's not my thread but I would say that's close enough. It's just my personal opinion but I think it doesn't matter if you are planning to try 2 months from now or 2 years from now. It's just really nice to have people to share it with who are in the same situation and understand the frustration. Plus, it's the only thing that keeps us sane enough to still have an OH at the end of the day to so we can make that baby we want so badly lol.


----------



## YoungOptimist

The plan is to start TTC August 2013, but that is just a plan.
I'd love to wait with you. :flower:


----------



## C.armywife

@Loveinbinary My grandmother tried to teach me to crochet when I was little...all I ever managed to make was a very long crocheted line of yarn. :dohh: Nothing cuter than a crocheted baby hat and matching blankie. May have to give that another try sometime.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Everyone is welcome. I agree with Loveinbinary! :) 
It is really hard just waiting so regardless if we are waitiing a little apart or not, its nice to have the comapny!

I am glad you girls are getting lots of projects. As for me crocheting is definately a no go. lol Dont have enogh patience.
But we are buying a house so that should keep my busy for now. ;) I aleady have tons of projects once we get a house. lol


----------



## loveinbinary

C.armywife, Same here!! I could make that one little strand go on forever. It's been so long I'm not sure I could even manage that lol. One of my friends learned how to crochet by watching youtube videos, so I may have to try that. My brain is really crafty... my hands, not so much. 

sally, you won't need any more projects with buying a new house. I have so much fun decorating a new place and making it feel like home. Decorating the nursery will be the best part!

When you start TTC, is anyone hoping for a specific gender?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im hoping that it will keep me busy. plus OH said that we will be married before we start ttc in aug. So i know sometime soon will be the big proposal. I think in general it should go by rather quickly.  But i wish it was already done so we can start ttc now! I miss being pregnant! :( 
As for sex when i was expecting, i really hoped for a boy and OH a girl. Of course we would be happy either way. but we both kinda had a little preference.  hee hee 
anyone else. 

Are you ladies wtt for number one or two. 
Young optimist, your getting married :) in august ( i stalked your journal) it would be SOOOO lovely to have a honey moon baby!  hee hee ill keep my fingers crossed for u! ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ooooh! That's so exciting. So you'll have a wedding to plan to help keep you even busier! I wish we could just jump ahead in time to when we start ttc. I'm so impatient!!

We will be ttc number two. We have our little son, Roman, so I would love a little girl (already have the perfect name picked out so I want to use it!). But I'd be plenty happy with another boy, I just have no idea what we'd name him.


----------



## capegirl7

A wedding to plan will definitely keep you busy :)
We have a daughter who is almost three months named Kendall! We would be completely happy with another girl, but somewhat hoping for a little boy to complete the family. But I grew up with just a sister and I know how fun two girls can be :) 
Lovinbinary what is your girl's name???? I know what we would name our son but can't think of another girl's name!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I absolutely love roman and kendal! What beautiful names! :) Im wtt number one! `:)


----------



## loveinbinary

We have Roman Oliver and are holding the name Amelia Noelle for a little girl, if we are lucky enough to have one.


----------



## C.armywife

I'm going for #3. I have two from a previous marriage and Dh has none. Scary part is we've already tried for a year, but with Dh's job he is leaving for a year. So things are on hold... I'm worried at how much longer it will take us when he gets home. It took 11months to conceive my last.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aw im sorry your oh is leaving for a month and that it took you awhile. Trust me i know def how that feels. I am soo scared that it will take forever. We were ttc 9 months before we got our bfp and ntnp 3 months before that!!!! Oh man im gonna be praying like crazy for a year!!  We ll pray so hard we wont have a choice but to get it first month (all of us)! :) hee hee we will all be bump buddies!!


----------



## C.armywife

Lots of prayers for us all to get super quick BFPs!! 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## capegirl7

Fingers crossed for us! Wish we were starting now!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sorry your dh is going to be gone for a year. Since you have already been trying for a year, have you thought about seeking any fertility treatments like clomid or anything to help when he gets back? I'm going to keep my fingers tightly tightly crossed that you get a speedy bfp when he gets back. What are you planning to do while he is gone?

I really wish getting a bfp were as easy as everyone makes you believe. Growing up they scare you into thinking that if you even look at a penis unprotected you'll get pregnant so when you start trying you think it's just as easy as throwing out the condoms and birth control... but really it's so much harder than that. Why can't it be that easy? Animals seem to get pregnant right away so why can't we?

I think I am going to have my IUD taken out tomorrow. I was checking the strings yesterday since I've been having some cramps and I can feel part of them but not the ends. My appointment is at 11:20am and I think I'm just going to have it removed and rely on some other birth control. I think part of me is really disappointed with the effectiveness of the IUD, how silly is that...


----------



## sallyhansen76

I had an iud before we started trying to. We decided to start trying actually because the iud was taken out because we had no other choice. It had actually moved and was not in the right place at all so was serving NO purpose. So i dont trust them that much anymore either. 
And they said i wouldnt have my period wiht it either..that was ALL lies!!  lol I had my period the whole time! lol (almost as if it was a sale tactic)
That way if you use other bc (if condoms) you can get your cycles back to normal way before starting to ttc. But they are annoying tho.
Im starting pill as soon as i get af from after my d&c. i keep telling myself only 10 boxes. After that a few cycles to get them in order for a bfp asap in aug. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

I haven't had a period since the cycle before my bfp, aside from pp bleeding. I agree that the no period is definitely a selling point. What woman not wanting to have another baby right away wouldn't jump at the chance to say goodbye for af for a long while? I really hate condoms so I don't think that's an option for us. Seems like the pill is our only choice. I guess we will see what happens tomorrow at the doctor but I think I really want it taken out.


----------



## Nina24

I want to have a buddy, but I just don't have a set date yet.

We have a 6 month old and I had a mc a couple of months ago. Baby #2 wasn't planned, but as I lost a baby we thought of bringing it closer to over a year or two instead of waiting until baby #1 is 4. Hopefully DH will be happy to ttc next year and not waiting until 2014.

I am honestly so broody, especially since 2 of my friends are expecting their 2nd babies and my other friend her first.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Nina! So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
I know what you mean about everyone around u seems to be expecting. Usually happens when we are really paying attention. (which i think we are all obsessing about...)
Lets hope your OH will want to ttc soon! xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Nina :wave: I know exactly what you mean. So many of my friends on facebook (from when I lived out of state) are pregnant or have recently had babies and two of my friends from my breastfeeding group are expecting as well. I am happy for all of them, but the more I watch them grow, the more broody I get. I don't know how I'm going to make it until we are ready to try. It's worse that we don't have a set date yet. Just sometime in the future...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Loveinbinary, i have been on here for awhile, and have a ttc group. I was the 2nd to get preg out of 13 girls. Now there are only 3 waiting to get their bfp. And i am sooo happy for them...but now they are all goign to have their babies before i can even start ttc. Jealousy def kicking in....booo


----------



## Nina24

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Mrs.KB

capegirl7 said:


> I'd love to be buddies , wtt until sept 2013... My lo is 12 weeks and going to wait a little while even though I'm broody already!

I'm waiting until September 2013 too! OH said it's a birthday gift to me hahaha. It's a big shocker considering he wanted to wait four years! Weeee!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrskb! Thats great, its still a little while, but its always nice when you cut off a few years!! Congrads! ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

sallyhansen, I'm still part of the ttc group I was in when I was trying for my little guy. I was also the second to get my bfp. There have been a few losses but now there are only a couple still trying. Most have their babies or have babies on the way. One is having twin girls! I am so happy to see them finally get their much awaited bfps, but it only makes me more broody. I'm just hoping we get to start trying again before the ones who've already had babies start trying again (or at least at the same time). I'm not sure I could handle watching them try and end up with bfps while I wait. 

Mrs.KB Woo! Next year sound soooo much better than 4 years! Still sucks that you have to wait at all but I'd take a year any day over 4. At least you have a set starting date. I have no idea when we are going to be trying again. All depends on how things go in the next few months.


----------



## Mrs.KB

loveinbinary said:


> Mrs.KB Woo! Next year sound soooo much better than 4 years! Still sucks that you have to wait at all but I'd take a year any day over 4. At least you have a set starting date. I have no idea when we are going to be trying again. All depends on how things go in the next few months.




sallyhansen76 said:


> Mrskb! Thats great, its still a little while, but its always nice when you cut off a few years!! Congrads! ;)

Thanks girls! Yeah, a year over four is OK by me! hahah. Men change their minds all the time (even if they're like my husband and didn't seem to budge) then just one day he said yes to trying! Don't give up :winkwink:


----------



## C.armywife

loveinbinary said:


> I'm sorry your dh is going to be gone for a year. Since you have already been trying for a year, have you thought about seeking any fertility treatments like clomid or anything to help when he gets back? I'm going to keep my fingers tightly tightly crossed that you get a speedy bfp when he gets back. What are you planning to do while he is gone?
> 
> I really wish getting a bfp were as easy as everyone makes you believe. Growing up they scare you into thinking that if you even look at a penis unprotected you'll get pregnant so when you start trying you think it's just as easy as throwing out the condoms and birth control... but really it's so much harder than that. Why can't it be that easy? Animals seem to get pregnant right away so why can't we?
> 
> I think I am going to have my IUD taken out tomorrow. I was checking the strings yesterday since I've been having some cramps and I can feel part of them but not the ends. My appointment is at 11:20am and I think I'm just going to have it removed and rely on some other birth control. I think part of me is really disappointed with the effectiveness of the IUD, how silly is that...

Sorry it's taken me so long. Computer crashed.
Last pregnancy took almost a year for me to conceive. So Dr suggested hsg dye test to open my tubes. It worked and got my bfp that cycle. Tried the test again last October but it didn't work. Actually showed my right tube is blocked. I decided to try a few times with one tube. Still no luck. My option now is minor surgery to clear out scar tissue. I have a hernia mesh right in the area they need to go through. I've had 5 major abdominal surgeries already. I'm going to check out my options this summer when I have my yearly exam. I do ovulate on my own so that's good. 
Don't blame ya for wanting that out. I was on depo and it stopped my periods. Took almost a year for them to regulate.


----------



## loveinbinary

Yikes!! A whole year?!?!? That's horrible!! But I think the IUD is slightly different in the fact that it's localized hormone, whereas the shot and the pill circulate through your body. I didn't have it taken out when I was at the doctor yesterday. He sent me for an ultrasound today to check the placement of it and to also check for any cysts that may be causing my cramping. I have a follow up appointment to go over the results on the 9th. I want it taken out but I'm afraid if I do I would completely obsess every month over the possibility of being pregnant, especially since I can't remember to take the pill as I should and I really don't want to do the shot. I was considering the Nuva Ring but I'm not sure... 

I really hope they are able to figure something out with your tube that doesn't involve invasive surgery. Since you've been trying for so long have you thought about trying clomid or anything? I really don't know much about fertility treatments, but I hope you are able to get something to work. But at least you are taking steps in the right direction by ovulating on your own!


----------



## C.armywife

I have thought about clomid so I will at least have a better chance every month. Hope they figure out what's causing your cramps. I've seen two different drs and mentioned severe cramping but neither check for cysts. They just assume it's adhesion pain.


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies!! We are waiting until Aug/Sept 2013 to start trying. Our daughter just turned 1 month on June 29, so we are in no hurry. Mind if I wait with y'all?


----------



## loveinbinary

Awww! She is just the cutest thing!! I can see why you are in no hurry to ttc just yet. That little bundle is still brand new!! I miss my guy being that little.


----------



## Tigerlily01

Hello, Aug/Sept 2013 sounds about right for me too...mind if I hang out with you guys? We're moving next spring or summer, so we're going to wait until then. That, and I am recovering from some (minor but annoying) injuries, so I'd like to get that sorted out first.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi Ladies!! Welcome. :) mnj what a beautiful daughter. :) Congradulations.


----------



## loveinbinary

The more the merrier!! We are hoping to move sometime within the next year. Since we are looking to move out of state I'd really like to get settled there and have time to look for a doctor I really like before getting pregnant. I switched doctors 20 weeks in with my son because I didn't really like the doctor that I had.


----------



## Mrs.KB

Almost at the one year mark, ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Exciting! :) I cant wait!! ahhh


----------



## capegirl7

I can't wait! My DH wants to start now haha, we have a 13 week old! We are definitely waiting until September 2013!!! Even though I get broody I know we will wait :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya it kinda sucks waiting, but we have to keep in mind its for the best. ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

capegirl, can we trade dh's? I wish mine wanted to try now!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hahha Loveinbinary. Good point!! I wish OH wanted to now too....maybe your oh can convince my OH.  hahaha


----------



## capegirl7

HAHA he has a point, he wants our LO close in age because we are only having two, but I am going back to work in 2 weeks and it will be hard being pregnant again. I kind of like having my body to myself for now and enjoying my little one who is only 3 months! But if I said let's go now he would be very excited. I have Sept 2013 set in mind and going to stick to it! I will let you know if we have any "oops" in between. But we are officially starting to try then!


----------



## Mrs.KB

capegirl7 said:


> if I said let's go now he would be very excited

Aw, too cute! 
Ugh, ladies.. AF is suppose to show her ugly face tomorrow :cry: I find it even more difficult around this time. Like a big slap in the face saying, "Yep, you're not pregnant!". 2013 come faster!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrskb, i know what you mean...its frustrating. Im waiting on af too. But im not sure what to expect after my dnc. I can feel cramps as if its coming but so far nothing. its late by now (thats normal tho) and im a little scared how hard it will hit me that im not preg anymore and wont be for a long long time. :( Darn whys a year got to be so long?


----------



## loveinbinary

I think that is really the only good thing about my IUD, I haven't seen af since before I got my bfp. It really is a slap in the face. "Oh, you really want a baby? Nope, not this month. Enjoy your week of misery!" I just want to be pregnant, is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Mrs.KB

loveinbinary said:


> I just want to be pregnant, is that really too much to ask?

Ahmen! :thumbup:

It's strange though, I usually have huge cramps to the point where I'm crying, but last night they started which was really strange. Today it wasn't bad at all and is already fading, but no AF so far. Guaranteed it just my mind playing tricks on me :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

What are you guys using for protection now? Is anyone else on the pill and when do you plan coming off the pill before ttc? 
I ve never been on the pill and am scared its going to royally screw with my periods! Getting my iud out it took 9 months to get a bfp so im thinking maybe it took a few to get regulated first....:S 
Love are you taking your iud out early?


----------



## Tigerlily01

Yup, I've been on the pill for about 11 years...I took a 1 year break from it a few years ago, cuz I was thinking about ttc, and yes, it did royally mess with my cycles! I think most people don't have a problem coming off it, but for me, even after a year, I never did get back on a normal cycle...sometimes I'd go 2 weeks, sometimes 5 or 6. Drove me nuts, so I'm back on the pill now (hey, at least my skin looks better, lol!). Dr. said my cycles may have just become irregular as I got older and the pill masked it so I never realized, but I don't buy that. 

Hopefully won't be a nightmare this time around...I plan to stop taking it in January, at the latest. If I thought my cycles would be normal I'd stay on it longer, though.


----------



## Mrs.KB

We're using the birth control pill, however I was on anti-biotics for a while lol I plan on going off birth control a month before TTC. I've read it doesn't usually cause problems getting pregnant right away...? Honestly, the pill I'm on now regulates my period and it's marvelous! I went off it for a bit about a year ago and that didn't make my periods irregular. 

What's IUD? I've never heard of that before!


----------



## C.armywife

sallyhansen76 said:


> What are you guys using for protection now? Is anyone else on the pill and when do you plan coming off the pill before ttc?
> I ve never been on the pill and am scared its going to royally screw with my periods! Getting my iud out it took 9 months to get a bfp so im thinking maybe it took a few to get regulated first....:S
> Love are you taking your iud out early?

I wish I had never taken the pill. After coming off it, it took 11 months to conceive last time. And my cramps were much stronger after taking it. 
Right now Im not using any protection. We tried a year and no luck. Dh will be gone a year so I won't need anything. BUT he is home for a few weeks right now and we aren't using any bc...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im hoping that u get lucky ;)

Mrskb an iud is a little metal T shaped thing they put in the uterus to block sperm from going in. Different ones have different hormones released as well. Its liek a metal coil. But modern.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs.KB!!! :test: :test: :test: 
Well I see my doctor on Monday to go over the results of my ultrasound and I'll be talking to him about the possibility of taking my IUD out. I'd have to go on some alternate birth control, but we will have to discuss my options. The only thing I am not looking forward to if I have my IUD taken out is the return of af... I do not miss her one little bit.


----------



## Mrs.KB

C.armywife, good luck!!! :thumbup:

loveinbinary, there's no need to test. AF showed her stupid face.


----------



## loveinbinary

Boo!! What a little witch...


----------



## mnjhowell

I just started the nuva ring a week ago. I am hoping it doesn't screw up my cycles when I come off, however I am already way older so I don't know if I'd know if it was my body or the BC.


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok I finally found time to go back and read everyone's posts :) now I feel a little more of what's going on with everyone lol


----------



## C.armywife

Mrs.KB said:


> C.armywife, good luck!!! :thumbup:
> 
> loveinbinary, there's no need to test. AF showed her stupid face.

Thanks Mrs.KB! 
Sorry about the stupid :witch:... :growlmad:


----------



## capegirl7

So me and DH aren't using any real methods except the pull out method. If I wind up pregnant it will be okay :) We have a LO who is 3 months and want one more, but are not going to try until September 2013! I hated the pill!!! When I got pregnant with my dd I went of the pill in February to get my cycle back and started trying in May and found out I was pregnant in August :)


----------



## Mrs.KB

C.armywife & loveinbinary, I know! She's so mean.

capegirl7 your LO is so adorable!!! 

Honestly, I didn't notice a change to my cycle when I went off the pill. Maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones?


----------



## loveinbinary

I didn't really notice a difference either but that's probably because I couldn't remember to take them half the time :haha: 

My appointment is tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait for it to be here. I want to know what is going on with this IUD and whether or no I get to have it taken out.


----------



## candyem

Hello ladies!

We are also waiting until August 2013 to ttc #2 and can't wait!

We have a little boy who is three months. We have decided to wait until next August so there will be at least a two year gap between them. We both want a big family and tbh DH is probably more excited than me.

My last pregnancy went really smoothly but I had a difficult labour after three nights of contractions and getting stuck at 9cms I was given an emcs. I am def hoping for a natural birth next time.

When I look back at how quickly the last three months have gone it makes me feel much better. I'm sure it will be 2013 before we know it and it will nearly be our turn :)


----------



## capegirl7

Hi Candyem! I think our LO are one day apart!! And we are going to TTC #2 around the same time :) Thats very cool!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Candy. 
Mrskb damn witch...sorry.:hugs:
Love keep us posted on your appointment!
As for me had a wonderful weekend in a cabin. Was relaxing and got my mind off ttc and babies.


----------



## loveinbinary

Sally that sounds wonderful! I want a weekend away!!!

My appointment went well, no infection, no cysts or anything. He thinks it's a bit odd that I'm just now starting to have cramps with my IUD but taking advil on a regular basis should help. It'll help reduce swelling which is what is likely to be causing the cramps in the first place. He said he really doesn't like taking them out this early unless the woman is in a considerable amount of pain especially since it's $1,000+ birth control. I had no idea it was that expensive!! So I've decided to just leave it be for now unless the cramping gets worse.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well at least ur cramps can be somewhat controlled wiht advil. ;) And im happy to hear no cycts or anything that is worrysome. :thumbup:
I finally got af (first after dnc) and my god it just makes me want to ttc sooooo BADLY! it was easier before because for medical reasons i couldnt...but now nothing is stoping me except oh. (lol i say that like its only a little thing...ahhaha) Someone have some magic fairy dust to sprinkle on oh to change his mind??


----------



## loveinbinary

Thanks sally! I'm glad my uterus is still a safe and happy place for the baby that isn't growing in there right now..

I see your ticker and you don't have to answer if you are uncomfortable... but why is he wanting to wait?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Its ok to ask. We were ttc for 9 months and apparently *shifty eyes* i was getting a little TOO baby crazy. He just wants me to calm down a bit and insure that i ve really healed before trying again because it is tearing me down completely. 
He said that when i got pregnant that he felt a bit of remorse of bringing a baby into this world without being married, and so he wants to correct that situation before trying again. 
Its a good thing i suppose but it makes the loss (i feel anyways) ten times worse! and the wait 20 times longer!


----------



## Mrs.KB

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit ladies. I've been sick for a while and I'm being tested for celiac disease :( I guess waiting is a good thing for us right now. Try to figure this out first.

sallyhansen76, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: I can see his point on waiting until you're healed, but that sort of thing will never be 100% healed. Maybe try to sit down with him again and really talk things out?


----------



## candyem

You're write capegirl. LO was born 5th April. Can't wait to do it all again....

It feels so much better knowing other people have to wait too...

Xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Mrskb. For the moment i ll give him a month or two, until maybe we ve made an offer on a house. and then i ll have another talk with him. Im really hoping his decision comes from heartbreak over our loss. Maybe in a few months time he ll be ready to re consider. ....we shall see.


----------



## Mrs.KB

I'm stuck watching pregnancy announcement videos again...


----------



## sallyhansen76

You are torturing yourself hun ;)


----------



## BlondeShorty

:blush: Can I join??
I'm waiting till July- Sept. 2013.. if something happened in August, well that'd be my birthday present :D

Currently waiting so that there's a 2 year age gap between my current LO and the new one that I want NOW :haha:.

Don't care too much about gender but would be excited to have a girl this time..
I'm on the pill but once my pill packs run out in October I'm either only getting another 3 months worth or just stop taking them. They mess with my body which I dislike. We were using condoms most of the time (.. when we remembered :blush:)
for 3 years with no incident so I figure just continuing on that way shouldn't be an issue. 

Just moved into a new place so while TTW or WTT, I can look forward to trying to get our new place set up. (We need a fence still as well as a few other things) I'm also working on trying to get back to the weight I was about 10 years ago. .. This means I have about 50 lbs to lose. I figure that should hopefully keep my mind off of the wait.. 

candyem - my son was also born on April 5th! .. Maybe we'll get our bfps at the same time around again too. Wouldn't that be crazy? :winkwink:


----------



## sallyhansen76

mrskb,how is the testing going. Are you feeling any better. I hop you have positive news. thought are with you. xxx
Welcome Blondshorty ;)


----------



## capegirl7

This is awesome we are all going to try around the same time! We can all be TTC buddies :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

indeed!


----------



## mara16jade

Ooo, I'll wait with you! I'm hoping to TTC our first next spring/summer. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Aboard!! ;) 
m still trying to convince OH to ttc sooner, but im pretty sure i ll be here until aug. :)


----------



## mara16jade

To pass the time I have a few things to do. I'd like to lose about 20lbs and just do some thorough cleaning at home (throw away useless things) and actually do the home improvements that we keep saying we're going to do. lol

The other thing is my cousin is having his first baby in September this year, and one of my good friends is having her first January 2013. I love being crafty so I might just have some fun and make things like custom burp cloths and pacifier clips for them. :)


----------



## candyem

Mara, that's a fab idea!

You ladies have inspired me to make a mental list of things I would like to do before TTC #2 :)

I would love to find a permanent part time teaching job because although I have managed to get pt hours this time I don't think my boss will be so accommodating next time as there is a bit of a baby boom going on in our school at the moment and he doesn't think job shares are good for the children :( 

That's now top of my list.

What do you all do? Have you considered what you will do after having a baby (or another baby)?

X


----------



## mara16jade

I'm an environmental specialist which is definitely a full time career. We've talked about it and most likely what we'll do is I'll stay home with the baby for a few years and then go back to work. Its funny how your mind changes the closer you get to TTC. I'm in my late twenties, but five or so years ago I was pretty sure I didn't want to stay home with the baby because I'd put my career on hold. Now, I don't really see not working as an environmental specialist for a few years as a bad thing - it'll just be a different type of career = being a mom! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats very neat ideas!!! :) Maybe u should take pictures once you have, i d be interested to see what you ve come up with!!


----------



## mara16jade

Well I love taking pictures, so that shouldn't be a problem to share them. lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay!! :)
it actually sounds like a really fun idea. Maybe we can give eachother ideas to make things for our little ones. Once we start ttc. We will have a little box of things already?


----------



## mara16jade

I found some really cute websites that give instructions to make bibs, pacifier clips and burp cloths. And then of course there are like a ton of ideas for baby girl accessories - but until I know for sure either my friend or I are having a girl, I'll hold off on making anything gender specific. :)

I wish there were more things to make for baby boys. The only thing that I've found are the little onesies with a tie.

And for a baby shower I'm going to do this for my friend: 
https://www.handmade-adelaide-baby.com/baby-shower-crafts.html

Thing is, she and her hubby move to Oklahoma City, OK in a few weeks and won't be able to fly back for any type of baby shower. :( So what I decided to do is have all their family and friends design one of the wooden baby blocks and I'll take the completed gift with me when I visit her in December before she's due. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aw that is such a wonderful idea!!!! I love the block ideas. Great for decorating a new borns room toO!


----------



## sallyhansen76

You ve definately inspired me already. I want to create a folder now of Things to do while wtt/ttc and/or preg. Like those blocks. 
Right now im too busy with two jobs and buying a house  but definately i wnt to do before ttc. I have soo many ideas.


----------



## mara16jade

:) I know, those blocks and the memory box to put them (or other things) are just too cute!!


----------



## Misstrouble19

yeah same aug/sept 2013 :) xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Welcome misstrouble!! :)


----------



## Mrs.KB

One year mark for most of you girls! :happydance:


----------



## candyem

Yey! A year seems such a long time now but I'm sure it will fly by ladies :) x


----------



## capegirl7

One year, let's see if I make it! I think it will fly by :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrskb were you not in august too??


----------



## Mrs.KB

Next September... Just over a year wait for me.


----------



## Neutrals0ul20

Hey Ladies, I'm Waiting Until August.


----------

